# Neea new RAM



## bibinjohn (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi... i have an HP laptop HP Pavilion G6-1318AX Laptop (APU Dual Core A4/ 2GB/ 320GB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

i need to put another ram a 4gb one and i need advice.. i don't know what is my frequency of current RAM. please help me....


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 22, 2013)

Install CPU-Z and post the screenshot of memory tab.


----------



## bibinjohn (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Need new RAM*

iam uploading the pic from CPU-Z.. Also
 i want to know if i increase my ram will it increase my sharing graphics memory.?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 23, 2013)

You need 1333MHz CL9 RAM.


----------



## bibinjohn (Feb 23, 2013)

thanks d6bmg....

Any suggestions of brands for the ram..?

Also if i increase my ram will it increase my shared graphics memory.?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 23, 2013)

Get one from Corsair. Should cost around 1.3k. 
And adding RAM wont increase your shared video memory.


----------



## bibinjohn (Feb 23, 2013)

thanks... saswat23


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 23, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Get one from Corsair. Should cost around 1.3k.
> And adding RAM wont increase your shared video memory.





Corsair 4GB 1333MHz RAM for laptops would be the best & cheapest.


----------



## bibinjohn (May 25, 2013)

hi.. want upgrade the ram.. i found this link. i just want to know if i installed it my laptop it will work along with the existing 2gb. here is the product description.. *www.theitdepot.com/details-Corsair...aptop+Memory+(CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9)_C6P9363.html
please reply as early as possible.. i want to buy it with in a few days,,,


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2013)

should work just fine,


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2013)

bibinjohn said:


> hi.. want upgrade the ram.. i found this link. i just want to know if i installed it my laptop it will work along with the existing 2gb. here is the product description.. *www.theitdepot.com/details-Corsair...aptop+Memory+(CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9)_C6P9363.html
> please reply as early as possible.. i want to buy it with in a few days,,,



yeah it will work fine...


----------



## bibinjohn (May 26, 2013)

thanks ankush..


----------

